# wat pets do people have



## Dylanhart1994 (May 23, 2008)

could some people plz tell me wat pets you have:lol:


----------



## rmcneill (May 23, 2008)

I have....An amstaff, an APBT, a Poodle, a cat, and many fish. No snakys yet


----------



## Retic (May 23, 2008)

Well my pet hate is spelling words like please PLZ and what WAT.


----------



## rmcneill (May 23, 2008)

haha


----------



## kakariki (May 23, 2008)

4x pythons [ 1 jungle, 2 Bredli, 1 Coastal], 2 Tawny Dragons, 1 Beardie, 5 Banjo frogs, 2 Oscars, lots of tropical fish, 1 Sulphur Crested, 1 Galah, 1 Corella, 6 baby budgies, lots of outside aviary birds, 2 dogs [ 1 Dane X Mastiff, 1 X G. Shepherd & 2 kids [ children!! ] 
What do you have Dylanhart1994???


----------



## Vixen (May 23, 2008)

11 pythons so far, one arriving tomorrow yay! A burmese x siamese cat (indoor / pen only), lots of rats and mice, and coming soon a new fish setup, and hopefully a german shepherd puppy!


----------



## J3ss_ (May 23, 2008)

ive got a maltese x cavalier king charles spaniel, a blonde spotted python and soon to have a King parrot


----------



## hozy6 (May 23, 2008)

i own 3 indian ringnecks 2 king parrots son to come rotwieler puppy olive python coastel and fish lots and lots of fish and rats


----------



## Vincent21 (May 23, 2008)

2 turtles.


----------



## Fiona74 (May 23, 2008)

A horse, a rainbow lorikeet, 2 pythons, 6 chooks, 3 kids and a husband.


----------



## Dylanhart1994 (May 23, 2008)

only 2 scorpions


----------



## wood_nymph (May 23, 2008)

one stimmie, one breadir, one blue tounge, a canary, a rat, lots of fish and two hairballs on legs pretending to be dogs (i'm not so convinced)


----------



## Joemal (May 23, 2008)

We've adopted Johnny Rotten the desert scorpion, Syd Vicious the bird eating spider, Barry the barramundi and his tropical mates, a terrific trio of clown fish, Princess Cocoa the feral dog-chasing cat, Howie the hairy ****zu and our pride and joys, Nancy the spotted python (2ft), Jade the bredli (5ft) and the newest edition Cocoa (soon to be renamed because of the cat!) the coastal carpet (6ft).


----------



## kirstys (May 23, 2008)

we have 8 pythons / 2 dragons / frogs / rats and my beautiful 2 alaskan malamutes


----------



## Jewly (May 23, 2008)

I have 2 pygmy bearded dragons named Charlie and Harry, 1 children's python named Kiandra, 1 cat named Oscar, and an assortment of crickets who have managed to make the great escape cause I'm so bad at catching crickets...haha


----------



## Ned_fisch (May 23, 2008)

2 dogs, 2snakes, 2 birds.


----------



## itbites (May 23, 2008)

*I'm currently sharing my home with 2 chihuahua's 1 rotty x ridgeback 1 woma 1 fresh water croc 2 frilly's 15 bearded dragons 3 gipsland water dragons 1 eastern water dragon 2 angle headed dragons 1 thick tail gecko 2 eastern rosella's green and golden bell frogs! Getting 3more woma's in a couple of weeks .... *


----------



## Ishah (May 23, 2008)

5 Snakes, 2 lizards, 3 dogs, 5 ducks, 3 fish, use to have heaps of rats and mice...but err...who knows where they are now! LOL! Use to have a horse too...but he got bit by a snake and died:cry:


----------



## Thekid (May 23, 2008)

1xRubber snake


----------



## misssullivan (May 23, 2008)

i have..... 1 horse QHx gelding, 1dog blueheeler-bullterrier x with god knows what female, 7 x breed chooks 6 f 1m, 2 magpies unknown, 5coloured sheep 1m 4 f 9 white sheep 4m 5f, pond full of fish, and coming soon.... spotted python. : )


----------



## Thekid (May 23, 2008)

some people here must own a zoo


----------



## Nik (May 23, 2008)

We have 2 turtles, 2 bearded dragons, 1 gecko, 2 cockatiels, 1 goldfish, 1 clown fish, 3 starfish and a puppy due to arrive in 16 days


----------



## ogg666 (May 23, 2008)

I've got olive python,diamond python,2 inland beardies,desert scorpions,bird eating spider,german shepherd and a birman (inside cat) ......& black headed python will be coming soon......


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (May 23, 2008)

Two blonde macs, a stimson, two bredlis,pygmy bearded dragon,two marbled velvet geckos, two short neck turtles, two long neck turtles, two australian shepherds, two ragdolls, two ferrets and a lamb.. And thats it


----------



## missllama (May 23, 2008)

a gorilla


----------



## euphorion (May 23, 2008)

boa said:


> Well my pet hate is spelling words like please PLZ and what WAT.


 
Don't get me started Boa :lol:

Well the family so far is...
2 Shetland Sheepdogs
2 PET Fancy mice (oh yes, i know, stupid me!)
1 princess *courgh* BRAT *cough* of a cockatiel :?
11 Betta Splendens - when not breeding
2 Bristlenosed Catfish - breeding pair
1 Ghost Knife, Gouramis, RTB Shark, Golden Apple Snail
many loaches, guppies, tetras, fantails and baby bristlenose

now for the interesting ones  ...

3 Macs, 1 blonde - such darlings 
2 Bredls, pair - my little demons 

... If only the boyfriend was as easy to train as the rest :lol:


----------



## Armand (May 23, 2008)

1 central bearded dragon, 1 spotted python, 1 blackheaded python, 2 diamond pythons, 1 multize ****-zu, 1 annoying younger sister and i cant leave out the 100 frozen rats in the freezer!


----------



## itbites (May 23, 2008)

*lolz @ gorilla, Oh and I forgot the 40 chickens and 25 rats...............................................in ma freezer  *


----------



## itbites (May 23, 2008)

*Bahaha Armand your sis is your pet? :shock: *


----------



## Noongato (May 23, 2008)

2 dogs
9 birds
1 galah
12 fish
1 shingleback
1 BHP
2 Stick bugs
2 hermit crabs (one missing in house)
40 or so mice
1 pet rat, 20 frozen
1000 baby yabbies
1 blue maron yabbie

Not much at the moment...


----------



## rmcneill (May 23, 2008)

itbites - are you in the western subs?


----------



## krissy78 (May 23, 2008)

reptiles: eastern water dragons, pythons
bird: sulphur crested cockatoo
cat: average moggy
dogs: rhodesian ridge back x belgian shepherd and german shepherd (pure bred yes have papers)


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 23, 2008)

See My Sig. Plus Crap Loads Of Marine Fish/coral


----------



## nat0810 (May 23, 2008)

1 wife , 1 son , 1 kelpie, 1 Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog, 2 Desert Tree Frogs, 2 Green Tree Frogs, 2 Red Eye'd Tree Frogs, 4 Dainty Tree Frogs, 2 Central Beardies, and 4 Eastern Bluey's, & 6 fish. + heapf of crix and woodies


----------



## Noongato (May 23, 2008)

WTBuy,
Whoa, how do you cope with 7 Jack russels?!! Id go nuts!!


----------



## irlsgirl (May 23, 2008)

2 beardies
1 Murray darling python
14 Indian ring necks
1 Alexandrian
1 rat
4 dogs- 2 boxers,1 greatdane,1 jack russel x foxy
5 foot fish tank and 2 smaller tanks Oscar,electric blue,blue acaras ect.
Australian Tarantulas x 10


----------



## jan (May 23, 2008)

1 boxer dog called Eira(tate)
1 Quaker parrot called Chicken
2 budgies
3 love birds
4 ducks
3 pigeons
1 wild/tame Wattle bird
5 tamar wallabies
goldfish in the pond
goldfish in the tank plus assorted others
more goldfish in another tank(waiting on my Kribensis)
2 sugar gliders
14 frogs
4 pink tongues
8 beardies
12 blueys
8 shinglebacks
9 ridgetails
18 knobtail geckoes
6 mamoratas
3 cunningham skinks
3 jacky dragons
11 water dragons
10 Angle headed dragons
2 Black headed monitors
11 frill necked lizards
and others......................


----------



## itbites (May 23, 2008)

*Hey Jan you have a zoo!...btw your li'l guy is going extremly well with my girl  thanks again matey*


----------



## jan (May 23, 2008)

Good to hear itbites....hope your keeping well


----------



## warren63 (May 23, 2008)

Got 17 geckos, working on getting a few more, 3 siamese fighting fish, one dog and one cat


----------



## della91 (May 23, 2008)

2 X beardies
2 X coastals
2 X spotted
2 X labradors
a couple of fish
four yabbies
hamsters

Now i think about it.... thats alot of pet


----------



## jan (May 23, 2008)

ooh and 9 wabbits and 2 guinea pigs...l love my guinea pigs


----------



## Zdogs (May 24, 2008)

dino the horse said:


> and a husband.



Hmmm what are they like to keep LOL

5 Dogs
1 Bearded Dragon
Fighting Fish
Goldfish


----------



## Kitah (May 24, 2008)

1 kreffts turtle, 1 dog (had two, one recently passed away), 2 cats, 9 cockatiels, lots of fancy guppies


----------



## tomahawk (May 24, 2008)

ive got a diamond blueys and a budgie


----------



## mebebrian (May 24, 2008)

one big fat eel and...


----------



## Horsy (May 24, 2008)

Between my partner and I we have 32 fish tanks, 3 cats, 2 dogs, 6 snakes, 3 bearded dragons, 1 water dragon and 2 horses. =]


----------



## Miss B (May 25, 2008)

3 pythons
15 (I think) Bearded Dragons... hell, I don't know - I don't keep count any more 
5 dogs - my 2 Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, plus OH's Siberian Husky, plus our new Husky puppy (who arrives this Thursday) and finally - yet another Husky, an 18-month-old girl I am in the process of rescuing from being PTS at the pound... hoping to collect her on Tuesday.


----------



## Ristof (May 26, 2008)

I have 3 marble geckos, 2 dogs, 2 cats, 8 cockatiels, a rainbow lorikeet, a pink galah, 2 quails, 2 rabbits, a guinea pig, 2 larger turtles in a pond with about 20 gold fish, a vase with 3 gold fish, 2 small turtles inside, fish tank with 2 oscars and a couple of other fish and a main fish tank with about 25 tropical fish in it.
I think that is all


----------



## madwoodd (May 28, 2008)

i have 1 atherton jungle python, 1 NT childrens python, 1 turtle, an alexandrian ringneck, 2 fuly grown bull arabs, 4 bull arab pups, 1 chiwauwa x fox terrier x jack russel, 1 bull arab x woofhound pup, 13 chickens, 1 rooster and we use to have a bull and a heffer but we sold them.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (May 28, 2008)

1 eastern beardie, 2 marbled geckoes, 3 horses, 1 dog and an assortment of teeny froglets lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 28, 2008)

funny enough but i have snakes


----------



## carinacat (May 28, 2008)

other than reptiles..... cats, dogs and ferrets! love the ferrets!


----------



## rockroll63 (May 29, 2008)

*only my spotted python and a horse*


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (May 29, 2008)

3 snakes, 4 bearded dragons, 2 cats, 2 dogs,1 rat and a whole heap of fish and birds


----------



## Isis (May 29, 2008)

2 Tanami Womas
2 Uluru Womas
1 NT BHP
1 GTF
5 Beardies
1 Staghound
1 Deerhound/ Wolfhound
1 Staffy
3 greyhounds
3 Cats (1 totally inside the others in an escapeproof run)
3 Lambs
1 jersey cow
6 bobby calves
2 love birds
2 horses
3 pigs
1 wild lacey
1 husband
4 childerbeasts


----------



## benson (May 29, 2008)

Haha Isis, LOVE the childerbeasts!!!!


----------



## Chris1 (May 29, 2008)

5 beardies, 1 bredli (still waiting fro number 2 to arrive,...) 2 amyae, a few crix, a tonne of roaches and a bunch of worms. 

and a stupid fish tank with cichlids thats taking up precious wall space in the lounge room.


----------



## thomas_r (May 29, 2008)

Does anyone ever feel that this obsession with keeping animals is really just masking a bigger desire to be more connected with nature? I keep alot of animals (birds, fish, dogs, & very soon some geckoes) and sometimes I feel its very cruel locking up all these beautiful creatures in tanks and cages for our own selfish needs. Maybe this desire to keep animals is a way of staying in touch with nature because we live in these retched cities where we feel so disconnected from it. Iduno... its just a thought anyway.


----------



## dickyknee (May 29, 2008)

snakes


----------



## Emzie (May 29, 2008)

4 dog (1 mine 3 my bf) 1 cat 1 snake (spotted) 1 duck 3 turtles (2 saw shell, 1 long neck) and getting a ferret for my birthday  + many more to come once we get our own house


----------



## morgs202 (May 29, 2008)

2 water pythons, 3spotted pythons, 1 coastal carpet, 1 eastern beardie, 1 cunninghams skink, 3 scorpions, 1 centipede, 1 spider and a green cheeked conure


----------



## dragon lady (May 29, 2008)

i dont think i own anything.....pets own you!
you feed them...wash them...clean up their do doo's...poor massive amount of $$$$ in & then they bite you!

yes ....they own me,& i love them!:lol:


----------



## 4sons (May 29, 2008)

We have 2 Murray Short-necked turtles, 1 Central Bearded Dragon, 2 cats, 2 Gouldian finches, 1 indoor cockatiel, 10 outdoor cockatiels (aviary), 2 Quail (aviary), 2 Oscars and hopefully on Monday, 3 Northern Spiny-tailed Geckos (oh and the 5 boys aged 9yrs to 10mos)! The list is only limited to my current budget - planning a Spotted Python, many more Geckos, another Dragon, Green tree frogs and the list keeps increasing almost daily!


----------



## Lewy (May 29, 2008)

cats who needs them :x


What a stupid comment!!!!!!
Lewy​


----------



## imalizard (May 29, 2008)

I have 1 dog, 3 snails, 1 shrimp, 1 cat, lots of fish, 2 turtles, 5 hermit crabs, 11 shinglebacks, 9 budgies, lots of water snails.


----------



## Gecko :) (May 29, 2008)

2 English Staffies, Pythons, Beardies, Geckos, Rats & Mice.


----------



## frankc (May 29, 2008)

I have a wife and 3 kids ,that is enough don't you think???


----------

